# POOKIE&SPIKE the soon to be parentsss :)) [[photo heavy]]



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

ive had my babies for bout 6 monthss
my female *pookie *was like love at first sighht.....a week later i got her *spike* my fiesty lil male for companyy
they're not really tame
im guessing the store owner wasnt really nice to them :/

dey lovee each other and have 6 fertile eggs in their homemade nest due sometime next week 

spike HATES hands and tries to scare me with his bite facee....but he lets me take him around on a ladder
he sings the funiiest tunes and is very protective of his eggs
i think hes gunna make the best daddy :yes:

pookie is a lil more accepting
shes getting comfier with me over time(after me being the clingy and obbsesed mommy i am for the last 6 months)
she sits on my finger....lets me pet her and sometimes lets me kiss her too :blush:

heres the picturess


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs! Are both you're birds lutinos by any chance?


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

yepp
im the only one at home who can tell them apart


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello 
Your tiels are lovely... How old are they


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats, hopefully the baby birds will be healthy. I think aspen shavings are better for the nest box, I would change the bedding if you can


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're gorgeous...do they have bald spots? Its generally not recommended to breed lutino to lutino because of bald spots but if your babies don't have bald spots once they feather out then you should be fine!


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

honestly the breeding was totally unintentional
i thought pookie was a guy 
i bought them both from the same store and the owner told me they were like best friends
so i got spike too
then couple months later the mating started and i started doubting their gender :wacko:
so hopfully the chicks dunt turn out baldies cuz the father does hv a slight bald spot


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah im trying to get aspen shavings....i live in india...bird pet products arent really available here
but im tryna get some imported
thnx!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Do they have other small animals in India? Guinea pigs and rabbits will use pine or aspen shavings as well.


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

yeaa they have small animal pets here them but usually dry grass/hay is used for bedding
thts what ive used for their nest....ive placed a paper towel on it nd put the eggs on that a while back and they seem to like it
but i am trying to find a better bedding:blush:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you can't get aspen or pine shavings you might be able to get shavings (not sawdust) from local trees at a carpenter shop. But it might be difficult to figure out whether the wood is safe for baby birds. You would definitely want to avoid anything with a strong smell. You can use shredded paper if you can't find suitable wood shavings. The bedding in the nestbox should be 2-3 inches deep.


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

they are around 9 months old
i dont know their exact bday :/


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That's very young. I know you didn't intend for them to breed, but more mature birds tend to be better parents. Young birds are more likely to not take proper care of the babies, so pay careful attention when the chicks hatch and be prepared to handfeed them if you need to.


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

yeaa i was worried about that too
but so far they've been really dedicated parents
the daddys super protective and sits on the eggs most of the time and the mommy takes his place the other half of the dayy
they seemed like they knew what to do from the day the first egg hatched
so im hoping for the best :blush:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Your bedding is fine....just, you might want to add some more soft dried grasses to add more cushion to the nest. I wouldn't be doing too much of a change of bedding at this stage of incubation. The only other thing needed would be a shallow dish of water in the bottom of the cage, if you don't already have one, so that the parents can wet their feathers to hydrate the eggs and bedding.

The age is the *very minimum* age for breeding, but if they have been this dedicated to the eggs they should be fine.

Both birds appear to be nice looking healthy lutinos. One appears like it might be thin feathered of the crest, and the other looks fully feathered to head feathers and crest (also looked at your other posting) Many times breeding similar/same mutations together can bring up or further promote faults such as balding. Also since you bought both birds from the same place do you know anything about their parents, especially the colors or if your birds are related to each other? If the male (or both birds) had non-lutino parents this is better and will help with stonger offspring, and less of the common gentic faults from showing up. If related the incidences of DIS or chick mortality can be higher in the nest.

Aside from the above...please keep us updated on how your pair are doing


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

two lil cuties hatched so farr!!!
deyre chirpping upp a parrty 
the parents r working in shifts...one eats other sit wid the babiess 
will keep you guys updatedd and will upload pictures soon !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

chirping party lol I cant wait for the pics


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congraulations on the new babies


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats on the babies!!!


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

pictures!
ders 3 babies in the pictures but there were 4 this morning <3
sorry bout the quality ....i have a horrible camera :/


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh they are so cute


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Daddy and Mummy look like they are doting parents. Congratulations on the new babies. They are adorable!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY babies, congrats!


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

moreee


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Such cute little fluff balls!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

guys! is it bad if the babies shiver?when both the parents come out to eat (bout 15-20 mins) the babies buddle up and shiver a lot....should i put them on a a towel with a heating pad for tht time?or they'll be fine?
the parents come out bout twice a day for 20 mins or so but atleast one of them sits in there with them the rest of the dayy.....but when they do come out the babies shiver like crazzyy....it worries me


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

oh! by the way 5 babies so far  sixth one due on tuesdayy


----------



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

it hatched earlly! all six chicks r here!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the babies!!!!!


----------

